# 1990 Audi 200T No spark



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

so i have checked the following without any luck

car cranks
no spark from plugs
+12V to coil
+12V to dist
hall sender in dist checks OK
new cap and rotor
good wires
good plugs
rpm and cps hall sensors check OK
+12v and gnd to ECU
from what i can tell this car does not have a CEL so i'm not sure how to flash any codes
im losing it here, what else can I check?


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: 1990 Audi 200T No spark (pileofredparts)*

anyone?


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: 1990 Audi 200T No spark (pileofredparts)*

I cover this under my FAQ:
http://www.gtquattro.com/FAQ.html
THe page could be hyperlinked better, but just page down and you'll find it.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: 1990 Audi 200T No spark (GTQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTQ* »_I cover this under my FAQ:
http://www.gtquattro.com/FAQ.html
THe page could be hyperlinked better, but just page down and you'll find it.

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
so what does this "flywheel pin" look like
i gather you would remove the sensor and look in the hole, but what am i looking for?
i found a guy local so i am going to try his ecu to rule that out


----------

